# सामान्य मंच > धर्म >  स्वामी विवेकानंद की परीक्षा

## shriram

स्वामी विवेकानंद की परीक्षा
http://www.mahashakti.org.in/search?...max-results=27

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-QCJkB7OqNK...ananda_790.jpg
स्वामी विवेकानंद का चित्र 

 स्वामी विवेकानंद,  बात उस समय की है ,
जब विवेकानंद शिकागो धर्मसभा में भारतीय संस्कृति पर बोलने के लिए आमंत्रित किये गये थे। 
शिकागो जाने से पहले विवेकानन्द स्वामी रामकृष्ण जी पत्नी मां शारदा के पास आशीर्वाद लेने पहुंचे। 
मां ने उन्हें वापस भेजते हुआ कहा, कल आना। 
पहले मैं तुम्हारी पात्रता देखूंगी। 
उसके बाद ही मैं तुम्हें आशीर्वाद दूंगी। 
दूसरे दिन विवेकानंद आए तो उन्होंने कहा, अच्छा आशीर्वाद लेने आया है। 
पर पहले मुझे वह चाकू तो पकड़ा। 
मुझे सब्जी काटनी है, फिर देती हूं तुझे आशीर्वाद। 
गुरूमाता की आज्ञा मानते हुए जैसे विवेकानन्द जी ने पास पड़ा चाकू गुरू मां को दिया , 
मां का चेहरा प्रसन्नता से खिल गया। 
उन्होंने कहा जाओ नरेंद्र मेरा आशीर्वाद तुम्हारे साथ रहेगा। 
स्वामी विवेकानंद जी आश्चर्य में पड़ गए। 
वे यह सोच कर आए थे कि मां उनकी योग्यता जांचने के लिए कोई परीक्षा लेगी ,
 लेकिन वहां तो वैसा कुछ भी नही हुआ। 


विवेकानंद जी के आश्चर्य को देखकर माता शारदा ने कहा कि ,
 प्रायः जब किसी व्यक्ति से चाकू मांगा जाता है तो ,
वह चाकू का मुठ अपनी हथेली में थाम देता है , 
और चाकू की तेज धार वाला हिस्सा दूसरे को दे देता है।
 इससे पता चलता है कि उस व्यक्ति को दूसरे की तकलीफ और सुविधा की परवाह नहीं। 
लेकिन तुमने ऐसा नहीं किया। 
यही तो साधू का मन होता है ,
जो सारी विपदा खुद झेलकर भी दूसरों कसे सुख देता है। 
इसी से पता चलता है कि तुम शिकागो जाने योग्य हो।

----------

